# FreeBSD nyx (Tor) - not connect to Tor node (RUS)



## SkYLake_RT (Jan 16, 2019)

INFO:

```
FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE
Tor 0.3.4.9 (git-4ac3ccf2863b86e7) running on FreeBSD with Libevent 2.1.8-stable, OpenSSL 1.0.2o-freebsd, Zlib 1.2.11, Liblzma 5.2.3, and Libzstd 1.3.7
```


Hello, my package «nyx» not connect to tor.
Привет, мой пакет nyx не подключается к tor.

Tor node is run:

```
tail -f /log/tor/notices.log
Jan 16 14:19:35.000 [notice] Starting with guard context "default"
Jan 16 14:19:35.000 [notice] Bootstrapped 80%: Connecting to the Tor network
Jan 16 14:19:35.000 [notice] Bootstrapped 85%: Finishing handshake with first hop
Jan 16 14:19:36.000 [notice] Bootstrapped 90%: Establishing a Tor circuit
Jan 16 14:19:37.000 [notice] Tor has successfully opened a circuit. Looks like client functionality is working.
Jan 16 14:19:37.000 [notice] Bootstrapped 100%: Done
Jan 16 14:19:37.000 [notice] Now checking whether ORPort 91.147.3.196:4001 and DirPort 91.147.3.196:4003 are reachable... (this may take up to 20 minutes -- look for log messages indicating success)
Jan 16 14:19:38.000 [notice] Self-testing indicates your DirPort is reachable from the outside. Excellent.
Jan 16 14:19:39.000 [notice] Self-testing indicates your ORPort is reachable from the outside. Excellent. Publishing server descriptor.
Jan 16 14:19:47.000 [notice] Performing bandwidth self-test...done.
```

Listing ports:


```
Jan 16 14:19:28.703 [notice] Opening Socks listener on 127.0.0.1:9050
Jan 16 14:19:28.703 [notice] Opening Control listener on 127.0.0.1:9051
Jan 16 14:19:28.703 [notice] Opening OR listener on 0.0.0.0:4001
Jan 16 14:19:28.703 [notice] Opening Directory listener on 0.0.0.0:4003
```



nyx:

```
# nyx
Unable to connect to tor. Are you sure it's running?
```


Debug log from nyx:

```
01/16/2019 14:42:07 [TRACE] Nyx 2.0.4 Debug Dump
Stem Version: 1.7.1
Python Version: 2.7.15
Platform: FreeBSD (  )
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nyx Configuration (/root/.nyx/config):
[file doesn't exist]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
01/16/2019 14:42:07 [NOTICE] No nyxrc loaded, using defaults. You can customize nyx by placing a configuration file at /root/.nyx/config (see https://nyx.torproject.org/nyxrc.sample for its o$
01/16/2019 14:42:07 [TRACE] config entry 'tor_chroot' not found, defaulting to ''
01/16/2019 14:42:07 [DEBUG] System call: pgrep -x tor (runtime: 0.01)
01/16/2019 14:42:07 [TRACE] Received from system (pgrep -x tor), stdout:
1113
01/16/2019 14:42:07 [DEBUG] System call: jls -j 1113 (runtime: 0.01)
01/16/2019 14:42:07 [TRACE] Received from system (jls -j 1113), stdout:
JID  IP Address      Hostname                      Path
stderr:
jls: jail 1113 not found
01/16/2019 14:42:07 [DEBUG] System call (failed): jls -j 1113 (error: jls -j 1113 returned exit status 1)
01/16/2019 14:42:07 [DEBUG] System call: ps -ao ucomm= (runtime: 0.01)
01/16/2019 14:42:07 [TRACE] Received from system (ps -ao ucomm=), stdout:
getty
getty
getty
getty
getty
getty
getty
getty
csh
csh
htop
csh
python2.7
ps
```



What does not work?
Почему не работает?


----------

